# My first real modeling shoot - Model Mayhem



## inTempus (Apr 19, 2009)

I finally did it, I met up with a great Model Mayhem girl and did my first real model shoot.  

Here's a sample, I'm still processing the images and this is one of the first I've finished.  Since it's 1:30am I'm about ready to crash.  But I wanted to get your C&C on at least one image before bed.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sherman Banks (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the framing looks odd, like I'm pulling her hair from the first person view.  Other than that, great shot!


----------



## Invictus (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL now that you mention it, it does look a bit odd. at first, i think it looked great. congrats on the photoshoot tharm!


----------



## inTempus (Apr 19, 2009)

Ha, I didn't really look at it that way... interesting.

Here's another one.


----------



## Invictus (Apr 19, 2009)

did you get to know her?


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 19, 2009)

He got to pay her. Seriously getting to "know" people/models/girls etc is not an issue, if you have trouble communicating with anyone then people photography is not for you. 

I like both shots but hate the backdrop, its also too close to the subject. Well oof would have looked better even if just to confuse viewers about what it is but in focus does nothing for me. H


----------



## inTempus (Apr 19, 2009)

Flash Harry said:


> He got to pay her. Seriously getting to "know" people/models/girls etc is not an issue, if you have trouble communicating with anyone then people photography is not for you.


You're correct, I paid for her time.  I got about 4 hours of shooting time with her.  



> I like both shots but hate the backdrop, its also too close to the subject. Well oof would have looked better even if just to confuse viewers about what it is but in focus does nothing for me. H


I agree about the backdrop.  She chose the backdrop.  Unfortunately I didn't get the separation in the second shot I would have liked to.  

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's one other shot.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 19, 2009)

The backdrop in these is too distracting, and why is she choosing the backdrop you are the photographer she is being paid to pose


----------

